# [BACKUP] Leer o montar archivos .v2i en Linux (cerrado).

## Coghan

Hola:

Tengo algunas backups de sistemas NTFS realizadas con extensión .v2i, estoy buscando alguna forma de montar estos archivos bajo Linux, pero no encuentro nada del tipo ghostexplorer o similar. Solo estoy interesado en la lectura de este formato no en realizar backups de esta manera. La idea de ejecutar ghostexplorer con wine no me hace demasiada gracia y mucho menos instalar un windows para esto.

Vale, se que hay liveCD que lo hacen, pero estoy empeñado en buscar algo nativo para Linux.

----------

## i92guboj

No conozco una solución nativa. A menos que la cosa haya cambiado. He visto este mismo tópico salir una y otra vez pero nunca nadie ha propuesto una solución nativa.

De hecho, con un googleo rápido por estos foros sale un hilo de hace año y pico con mi careto  :Razz: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-480688-highlight-hexedit.html

Las soluciones ofrecidas son las típicas: emulación o virtualización. El problema principal con este tipo de formatos es que no están debidamente documentados (son cerrados). Esto quiere decir que, si tengo el programa para leerlos los utilizo, y si no lo tengo, no tengo tampoco interés para ponerme a hackear en el formato para sacar la especificación por ingeniería inversa. En estos casos, todo depende de cuanta sea la necesidad, realmente.

Sé que no ayuda mucho, pero son las únicas soluciones que siempre he leído para este tema.

----------

## Coghan

Entendido, mientras la imagen no esté comprimida será relativamente fácil volcar el contenido, con compresión cambia el asunto, pero siempre pasa por hacer un volcado a disco de todo el contenido de la imagen, cuando solo necesito sacar algunos archivos, no me gusta esa idea. Creo que al final probaré si puedo instalar el visor propietario bajo wine, creo que si funciona será lo más conveniente.

También me suena que se pueden convertir las imágenes a vmware y viceversa, pero claro supongo que también pasa por duplicar el contenido en un formato diferente. Bueno tampoco es tan importante y el trabajo que lleva no me mejora mucho la vida, así que probaré con wine y veré, si no pues seguiré con los liveCD y volcando a soporte USB para luego montarlos bajo la Gentoo y recoger lo cosechado.

----------

